# Tile removal question



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

I have several floor tiles that have become loose. I'm going to purchase one of those multi tools to remove the adhesive from the floor. Is it possible to sand the adhesive "mud" off the tile and reuse it? I have many tiles to replace, a few extra's and the tile is no longer made.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sanding will take forever. Pretty much any acid will work to dissolve it if it is limestone based, not latex. It will leave you with clean tiles, dirty water, and sand

Vinegar -can- do the job, but can take a while.

Dilute phosphoric acid sold at most auto parts stores as rust converter, (1 qt spray bottle $6 here) or green house supplies, will dissolve mortar and concrete quickly. Accidental discovery when I spilled some on the driveway, since then I've used it several times with very good results to clean and remove tile/grout on old tile. ( I do restorations on old houses, always deal with things that can no longer be obtained)

Another option is muriatic acid, sold for cleaning up after installation of brick tile etc.

They will all have a smell to them, so it's best to do it outside, and NOT in the driveway or sidewalk. In dilute consumer grade, both acids reasonably 'bare hands' safe, but wear gloves and goggles to be safe. (depending on how long it stays on, you -may- get a red spot)

Put everything in large plastic tub and let them soak then clean with a stiff brush and water (I use a small storage tote, don't use the lid)

Test a tile beforehand, haven't run into any that have been damaged this way, but there's always a first time. 

If it's latex, very hot water and different cleaning solutions will sometimes soften it enough to scrape it off, but you're stuck with a gooey mess afterwards. (I hate latex mortar and grout)

Ken.


----------



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you, I'm going to give the acid a try! Can you give me an idea on how much I should dilute the acid to water?


----------



## richiemoe (Mar 22, 2010)

how many tiles are loose that you want to clean them?


----------

